# Running an extension cord through pvc



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Make it permanent outlets to code.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Extension cords are not an approved permanent wiring method.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You can make up a portable cord and plug assembly ending with a junction box with a GFCI receptacle in it.

While you are using it you can run it through a section of PVC pipe as it runs along the edge of the deck against the house so it doesn't fall in the crack. The pipe must be fat enough so the plug slips through and the cord is removed from the pipe before being put away for the day. (No harm if you left it out overnight on occasion.)


----------



## andrew79 (Mar 25, 2010)

Actually he could just leave it in the pipe and roll it up to each end. As long as its unplugged its ok.


----------



## parman (Aug 9, 2012)

I you're going to the trouble to run conduit for an extension cord, might as well tie that conduit into an existing junction box and run some wires to a new receptacle at the end of the conduit.

That way you have something permanent and not cheesy like an extension cord hanging out of a piece of conduit year round.


----------



## s10sleeper (Aug 11, 2012)

This is not intended to be a permanent wiring. I always unplug my cords at night and bring them in. The reason I use extension cords is there is no way I will use my chopsaw on the wood deck, already once had an incident with sparks catching my buffing wheel on my grinder.

I cannot run any permanent wiring, as I rent the house I live in, and do not intend to be here much longer as the wiring does not meet the codes for the year it was moved to the current location and the landlord refuses to do any repairs. The way they grounded the house did not make sense, as the wire was connected to grey pvc, made no sense to me. Currently I used a piece of sucker rod and a grounding clamp to make sure my office had a ground.


----------

